# Residencie Van Gogh-Belgium



## gaile (Jun 2, 2008)

I am scheduled to be there the beginning of September with 4 other women. One is adament that she wants to use public transportation-take the train from Brugge to this timeshare and travel around Belgium by train. We will be traveling by train from Amsterdam to the Residencie, staying there one week and hope to take the trains from there to Brussels, Ghent, etc. Is this possible to do? Would you recommend it?
Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am really starting to think that not having a car in this area is a mistake. 
Also, if anyone has stayed there recently I would really like to know what they thought of it and the area. We have a 2 bedroom. I have read the reviews but they are old.    Thanks. Gail


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 2, 2008)

Check the train schedules.  There are links to the Austrian and German railroads, both of which have schedule info for all of Europe, on the links directory at www.timeshareforums.com  You can find the links directory under ''webiste navigation''.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking at Cook's European Timetable, Brugges - Ghent - Brussels is on a main line with at least hourly rail service, and it takes about an hour by train from Brugges to Brussels, with Ghent about midway.  What I don't know, however, is where the timeshare is located with reference to that rail line.


----------



## gaile (Jun 2, 2008)

*Residencie Van Gogh*

Thanks  Carolinian,
The timeshare is almost to the coast, anywhere from 11 to 14 miles to central Brugge, depending on what I read. According to different sites, it is about 6 blocks from the beach, in a town called Knokke. This is where I get really confused, I can find the timetables to the major cities but I cannot figure how to use the local trains. I am worried it will take an hour to go the 14 miles to Brugge. Plus I have read it is a 15 minute walk to the train station from the timeshare and that taxis are expensive. Could be a pretty expensive proposition in time and money to get out of the area.  I've looked for an email address for the timeshare but could not find one. Besides, I am then making the assumption that they could read and reply in English, as I cannot read or reply in Flemish. 
Gail


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 2, 2008)

Cook's shows that trains run hourly from Knokke to Brugges, and the trip takes 20 minutes.

As long as it is viable to get to the station in Knokke from the resort, it looks like using the trains is viable.

With the tools on the Austrian railroad site mentioned above, you can plug in Knokke and each of the destinations and it will give you the specific train connections and times.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 2, 2008)

*Belgium*

I have taken the train from Brussels to Brugge and it was not a problem.  I also continued on to Amsterdam.  The only trick is making sure you know which of the Amsterdam and Brussels stops to get on and off of.  I think your friend who insists on taking the train is a smart traveler.  I still shake my head everytime an American immediately decides to rent a car.  There is no reason to rent a car in most places in Europe- public transportation will serve just fine.  It's like we can't think outside the box.  Maybe when gas hits another record high here, people will learn that public transportation is the best option.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I still shake my head everytime an American immediately decides to rent a car.  There is no reason to rent a car in most places in Europe- public transportation will serve just fine.  It's like we can't think outside the box.  Maybe when gas hits another record high here, people will learn that public transportation is the best option.


I disagree - IMO it really depends on circumstances, location, number of travellers (train may be cheaper for 1, but can be much more expensive for 5), trip length and priorities, and numerous other things such as personal preferences on touring styles and rhythms... stuff like schedules, urban vs. rural, and the ability to stop at will to enjoy a panorama, picnic, take photos or an unplanned hike. (What's a travel vacation without the ability to be spontaneous??)

We've had better experiences using public transportation in some places (Switzerland for example, where their public system literally gets you lots of places cars can't access - and most recently, Malta, where we ended up renting a car but next time probably wouldn't)... and better experiences using a car in many others. 

While it's always good to weigh both options, there's no one correct answer.


----------



## gaile (Jun 2, 2008)

*Residencie Van Gogh*

My friend who insists on public transportation is a smart traveler but I have 3 others in the group for whom this will be a first time experience. One is very flexible but another goes first class all the way, when she goes. I have both driven in Europe and taken the trains. Frankly, I drove in France 3 years ago and swore I would never do it again. I thought I would have a breakdown everytime I went on the road, the French drivers made me so nervous.
The schedule I was able to find for Brugge to Knokke listed travel times of a little bit over one hour.   I will look again for another. But there are 5 us of, I was thinking that for about $500 per person in rail passes we could probably rent one heck of a car. Of course I don't want to drive it, after my experience in France, so that would be another issue. 
Has anyone stayed in this timeshare or in this general area recently? Been in Brugge? Any recommendations?


----------



## gaile (Jun 2, 2008)

*another question*

Jimster, you said you had traveled on to Amsterdam. Any recommendations on where to stay?


----------



## Jimster (Jun 2, 2008)

*Amsterdam*

Last time I stayed at the Hotel Pulitizer (a Starwood Hotel) using points.  I thought the location was very good and the hotel itself was very nice.  It is part of the Luxury collection.  You can literally walk to the Ann Frank house which is only 2 blocks away.  It is also on a major canal.  The building itself is made up of 20 old guild type row houses that has been converted into a very nice hotel.  I would recommend it but if you are not using points, it might be very expensive.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 3, 2008)

gaile said:


> The schedule I was able to find for Brugge to Knokke listed travel times of a little bit over one hour.   I will look again for another. But there are 5 us of, I was thinking that for about $500 per person in rail passes we could probably rent one heck of a car. Of course I don't want to drive it, after my experience in France, so that would be another issue.
> Has anyone stayed in this timeshare or in this general area recently? Been in Brugge? Any recommendations?



My slightly out of date Cook's European Timetable (most train times don't change that much if at all) shows an hourly train leaving Knokke at 5 minutes after the hour and arriving in Brugge 19 minutes later at 24 minutes after the hour, from 6AM until 11PM..  The other direction, they leave 36 minutes after the hour and arrive 55 minutes after the hour.  The Austrian railroads site would let you know if this has changed at all.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would not know what a rental car would cost from Schiphol Airport - I live 15 minutes away and never needed a rental car from that location.

If you would rent a car - as long as you avoid rush hours to get out of the Netherlands, it should be very easy to get to Knokke. It should take you appr 2.5 hours and with a gps - really, it's a piece of cake.
Having said that - I don't know what parking charges are in that specific area. In Brussels, depending on where I park my car, expect somewhere between 15Euro per 24 hours up to 49Euro (Hotels) per 24 hours. Same for Amsterdam, where you will not be able to find a 15Euro per day rate. (In Amsterdam - skip the car)

Some links that may help you:
Dutch Railway International:
http://www.nshispeed.nl/en

Dutch Public Transportation:
http://www.9292ov.nl/9292OV1.asp

Belgium:
http://www.b-rail.be/main/index.html
Public Transportation Belgium:
http://www.ovreisinfo.be/

If you have problems with language - I can help you out.

Re: Amsterdam - I do agree that the Pulitzer is very nice - I love the location especially, it is indeed one of the very nice places to go, although I would not rate it as "luxurious", compared to other Luxury Collection Hotels. However, I think if you can find the Marriott or Hilton on Priceline for cheap (sometimes 85$) on Priceline, I would not hesitate and take either one. Both are great hotels - just pretty ugly from the outside. If you want luxury, then go to the Intercontinental (Amstel Hotel), which is much more expensive. I would recommend Marriott / Renaissance / Hilton / NH Barbizon though.


----------



## Loes (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Gaile,

From what I remember from our stay at the residence Van Gogh about 8 years ago, the 15 minutes walk to the train station will be correct.
Here is a link to the Belgian public transportation schedules: http://www.b-rail.be/main/E/ . It is in english and I think you can find at least all trains from and to Knokke there, but other transportation (like busses) as well if you chose "all products"
Also lots of info about ticket prices, special offers etc. I think if you only want to visit major cities like Brugge, Gent and Brussel, public transport will be fine: no queues, parking problems etc. If you want to discover the countryside you can consider renting a bike for a day, lots of bikerental shops on the boulevard. You could also rent a bike for the whole week and use it for shopping and going to the train station as well. Renting a bike will cost you 40-50 euros for a whole week, probably cheaper than taking a taxi every time.

Brugge is beautiful, with nice canals, buildings and some good museums. Take a canal boat ride.You should also try to visit Gent where you can see the famous painting "The Lamb of God" in the cathedral, painted by Van Eyck. You can get a very good audiotour there that explains everything on the paintings. Of course Brussel is worth a visit, but a but further away.

Loes


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 3, 2008)

One other thought on going to Belgium is to price air tickets into Brussels or Paris instead of Amsterdam.  Beginning July 1, the Dutch whack you with an air ticket tax to ''save the planet'' by discouraging air travel, that exceeds $100.  You can avoid this tax by flying through Brussels or Paris.

Of course, if you really want to see Amsterdam on the trip, you can also avoid the tax by buying an ''open jaws'' air ticket.  Since the tax is only charged on departure from a Dutch airport, not arrival, the trick would be to arrive in Amsterdam, see it, go to Belgium, and then fly out of Brussels or Paris. An open jaws ticket also allows you to see more places.


----------



## gaile (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I currently feel like a very lucky person. We actually did just what you suggested, we are flying into Amsterdam and leaving out of Belgium. It was luck, and the fact that it was a little cheaper to do that. 
These are all great suggestions and I thank you all for your help. As usual, this is a great group!


----------

